# Yellow leaves...



## bigbudz (Mar 16, 2006)

I have 2 of my plants that's leaves are turning yellow. The runt of my plants' bottom leaves are yellow and have curled under slightly. The other one has yellow on the top leaves, but both seem to still be growing pretty good. Out of the 12 plants that I have going, these are the only two that may be having problems. Presently my lights are around 8 inches from the top of my plants. Not sure of the strain, just some skunk product bought from a friend and used as a test before we grow our Ice and White Widow seeds. Any ideas as to what i need to do, or what could be causing this? I'd like to take care of it before it affects the rest of my plants. Haven't been able to check the PH, but i've read other posts where that has been the problem. Here are pics of the 2 plants in question. Thanks in advance for any help!!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 16, 2006)

yup. i would check the PH. is this a hydro grow?


----------



## Mutt (Mar 16, 2006)

After reading the other thread you had posted, that is most def. caused by using miracle grow in a hydro application. Check out you other thread for recommended Hydro ferts.


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks very much appreciated!


----------

